# Drehzahl von % in 1/min



## Sps_Anfänger.CR (23 September 2022)

Hi 
Eine Frage zu diesem Funktionsbaustein Motor
n (Drehzahl) ist hier in Prozent gegeben, ich soll aber den Fb so verändern das n nicht mehr in % gegeben wird sondern in 1/min.
Ich habe schon bisschen rumprobiert, aber komme irgendwie nicht drauf und i kann auch den in anderen Aufgaben nichts ähnliches finden. 
Hoffe mir könnte jemand helfen
Danke und lg


----------



## leo (23 September 2022)

zunächst mal musst du wissen welche Drehzahl der Motor bei 100% macht. Das geht aus dem code nicht hervor.


----------



## Sps_Anfänger.CR (23 September 2022)

Er soll eine Drehzahl von 1500 1/min bei 100% machen und bei 0% eine Drehzahl von 500%


----------



## Sps_Anfänger.CR (23 September 2022)

500 1/min


----------



## leo (23 September 2022)

Dann brauchst Du doch nur 0-100% auf 0-1000 1/min zu skalieren und dann 500 1/min aufaddieren. Ich nehme mal an das ganze soll linear sein.


----------



## Sps_Anfänger.CR (25 September 2022)

aber warum auf 1000 1/min und nicht auf 1500 1/min skalieren


----------



## Sps_Anfänger.CR (25 September 2022)

Ich hätte es so gemacht, wäre es so richtig?


----------



## oliver.tonn (25 September 2022)

Sps_Anfänger.CR schrieb:


> aber warum auf 1000 1/min und nicht auf 1500 1/min skalieren


Weil die tatsächliche Differenz 1000 RPM (500-1500) von 0-100%. Darauf dann den Offset vonn 500.


----------



## Sps_Anfänger.CR (25 September 2022)

Ok ja wäre das so richtig
n_phys:= n*10+500


----------



## Heinileini (25 September 2022)

oliver.tonn schrieb:


> Weil die tatsächliche Differenz 1000 RPM (500-1500) von 0-100%. Darauf dann den Offset vonn 500.


Hmmm. Das kann man sicherlich tun. Aber irgendwie sollten m.E. der Sinn von 0% und 100% schon erhalten und nachvollziehbar sein und bleiben.
Das erinnert mich so an die Fallen, die lauern, wenn es um Temperaturen geht. Ein Ansatz, der mit K statt °C (oder °F oder °R) arbeitet, ist lange nicht so anfällig für voreilige/falsche Schlussfolgerungen/Ideen.

Edit:
Sorry, meine Reaktion war anscheinend voreilig! Habe gerade noch mal in den Beiträgen zurückgeblättert.


----------



## DennisBerger (25 September 2022)

ich seh das auch so, 0% sollte auch logischweise 0U/min bedeuten, alles andere ist nicht nachvollziehbar


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (25 September 2022)

DennisBerger schrieb:


> ich seh das auch so, 0% sollte auch logischweise 0U/min bedeuten, alles andere ist nicht nachvollziehbar


Warum? Viele FUs sind auch so parametriert, dass der FU den Sollwert von Fmin bis Fmax skaliert. Also wenn Fmin=20 Hz und Fmax=50 Hz, dann sind 0% eben 20 Hz. Ein- und Ausschalten lässt sich ja separat. Ansonsten hättest du ja immer einen Totbereich zwischen 0 und 40% Sollwert, dann muss du entweder deinen Regler entsprechend anpassen, dass er ebenfalls nur auf dem Stellgrößenbereich regelt, oder anschließend umskalieren.


----------



## DennisBerger (26 September 2022)

okay, das ergibt sinn, ich bin von anwenderseite an die sache ran gegangen, für die 0% normal stillstand bedeutet.
danke für die erklärung


----------



## Sps_Anfänger.CR (26 September 2022)

Sps_Anfänger.CR schrieb:


> Ok ja wäre das so richtig
> n_phys:= n*10+500


Wäre das dann richtig so? 🤔


----------



## Sps_Anfänger.CR (13 Oktober 2022)

Hallo ich habe ein dringendes anliegen 
Ich habe hier den FB Motor und den FB Umrechnungen. Ich soll einen FB Umrechnungen erstellen in dem aus n n_norm, aus Y Ue und aus ML  ML_norm berechnet wird. Habe ich gemacht.
Nun soll ich im FB Motor die Drehzahl statt in % nun in 1/min angeben. Und genau da scheitert es und ich weiß wirklich nicht mehr weiter ich hätte es so geregelt habe aber eine 5 bekommen auf die Arbeit. 
 #n / % := 5000 / #Ue - 1082 * #ML / #Ue * #Ue; Diese Formel bring mich da bisschen raus, brauche ich die noch?? Denn wenn ich sie wegmache funktioniert meine Visu nicht mehr 
 Danke
LG


----------



## Sps_Anfänger.CR (13 Oktober 2022)

Das wäre das Kennlinienfeld dazu


----------

